# Unblock port for utorrent on university internet connection?



## kurt1288

You'll have to take it up with your school's IT. You could also try different ports or scan for an open port that you can use with utorrent (unless your school blocks a range of ports, like mine does).


----------



## Cerberus

you connected straight to a modem or you using a router?


----------



## 003

I'm connected to an ethernet port in the dorm which I assume is on a large router.


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Can't you get kicked out of a university/college for using bitTorrent clients?

Or only if they catch you downloading something illegal?


----------



## Lige

You could do a couple of things.

1) You could telnet/ssh/proxy/tunnel into a home computer and use that as your internet connection so that the port will be open. However, your internet speeds may possibly be very limited due to how this works.

2) You could try using a valid port that you know works, IE: SSH, FTP, SAMBA, etc. However this may cause massive issues within your schools campus so this is not recommended.

3) You could tell them that you need this port open for an application that you are using (something educational). However, they will 99% of the time monitor this port and the headers and what data is coming in and out. So, this is a faster chance, but, you are more likely to get caught.


----------



## 003

How would I do a port scan? And utorrent uses a tcp port right?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I wouldn't recommend this.

Go camp out in a coffee shop or something if you need to download torrents. Your school blocks certain ports for a reason and they have tons of students who will try the exact same methods of bypassing the blocks... Most likely whatever you'll try will have been tried before.

Nothing like having the connection to your dorm room cut off for the rest of the year.

EDIT: Plus port-forwarding rules would need to be applied to the router which you do not have access to.


----------



## gonX

Without trying to sound too rude, port forwarding it not just that. You might be able to get a port or 2 in a high range (which isn't a problem), but think about it, if everybody from Uni came and requested for a port forward, wouldn't it be quite problematic?

A blocked port is not the same as an unforwarded port. Chances are that your university uses a local router (very common) instead of giving out an internet address to each student.
Their router doesn't know what to do with the packets without getting a port forward set up first, so there's nothing you can do from here except for asking the tech admin to forward you a couple of ports which is both TCP and UDP (as BitTorrent now uses DP too) in whatever range he desires.

Chances are that you'll get a no because of what you're going to use the net for, but if you ask politely you might get it


----------



## Lige

Basically, stop trying to find ways to evade your Universities firewall/proxy and just deal with the ability to not torrent.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Do not attempt to seek help in bypassing security measures at companies or organisations, including universities!


----------

